# For those with Cold Weather Pkg



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I understand. I needed to get the headlight lens cover off to wipe off moisture inside and did everything you said. But I couldn't figure out how the washer tray came off, and fluid was leaking out as I was pulling the tray. I guess the twist is the key. Tough set up


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I just turn off my headlights when I need to spritz the windshield.

For that matter, isn't the windshield washer a detailer's nightmare as well?:dunno:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Spiderm0n said:


> *
> 
> I, personally, wish I hadn't gotten the CWP and instead had only gotten the heated seats. The headlight washers spray the whole front of my car when I am driving. Sometimes (not when it is completely dark) I turn off my lights when I engage the windshield washer just to avoid the added spray. *


Ditto here. I just removed the ski bag this weekend and was thinking this same thing the whole time.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Canuck BMW said:


> *330CiC Hopeful.....There is only 1 reservoir tank for the entire washing system (Windshield and Headlights). *


Unless you have a Touring...then you have an additional reservoir in back that is unconnected to the system in front.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> *For that matter, isn't the windshield washer a detailer's nightmare as well?:dunno: *


You might think that, but it really isn't nearly as bad as the pictures posted here for the headlight washer.

On the rare occasions when I do use it, it mostly leaves fluid spots on the windshield itself where the wipers don't go, some flies over on to the roof (which isn't an issue for us topless types, since we have a cloth top), and spots up the chrome trim on the A pillar and the side windows.

I clean my front window every morning before I leave (cheers for Stoner Invisible Glass!), and the sides and rear as needed. A-pillars can be treated in a minute or two with a quick detailer (I use Griots Speed Shine). Doing the whole front end is a 10 minute job, so I'd be torqued if I had to do it just because I spritzed my windshield at night, and the headlight washer spooged.

One thing about a convertible: Clean windows are *MUCH* more important. When you put that top down, anything on the window(s) wrecks the open feel.

Now, as for that headlight cleaner... I start having convulsions thinking about how the front end and hood would look after using it.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

I don't think it's that bad, and I'm in a black car.

It really seems to make a mess of things when I forget to
kill the lights before pulling the stalk, but I've yet to pull
into my destination and notice a messy hood.

I do try to make it a point not to use it unless I'm due for
a wash/detail but the biggest problem with it is the amount
of washer fluid it uses. Sheesh!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

bluer1 said:


> *I don't think it's that bad, and I'm in a black car.*


To each his own. I've got an OB convertible (does that make me gay?  ), and the sight of the pictures at the start of this thread caused me to run in the bedroom and hide under the covers for ten minutes. :yikes:


----------



## bpa (Dec 7, 2002)

*Headlight washers*

I'm ordering a 325i ED. I want the heated seats and the fold down back seats, so was planning on ordering the CWP. But given all the negative comments about the headlight washers, I'm thinking about just ordering the heated seats and the fold down seats individually instead of the CWP. It will only save me $25, but I will avoid the washers which I really have no need for - I live in north Florida (I know, I don't really need the heated seats either, but I want them).

Does this sound like a good approach?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

That's what I'd do.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

I turned mine on for the first time today by accident. That stuff went all over the front end. It was quite a mess. I am very glad that the car was filthy.

On a side note, I don't know how I'll be able to clean this car. I drove my truck down to a local car wash and sprayed it down, but by the time I came back it looked dirty again. It probably isn't worth the effort to take this one there too. I wish I had a heated garage! :bawling:


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

I have it on my'03 330ci I think you really need this option where it snows, who cares abot the rain but the snow and the dirt and gravel and every thing else that gets on your car you need these sprayers just too see well, and for those that live in these conditions you no what I mean, your car will look like a mess anyways also this cleaning will help those plastic headlight covers, they suck when they get old they fade and start looking ugly thats what happenned to my E36 325i, thats why I have the clear bra istalled on my new ride


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Headlight washers*

That's what i'd do too. I made the mistake of ordering the complete CWP, and regret having the headlight washers.


----------



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Headlight washers*



bpa said:


> *I'm thinking about just ordering the heated seats and the fold down seats individually instead of the CWP.*


Until BMW adds a separate "on/off" switch for the headlight washers, I'd skip the CWP and just order the heated and fold down seats as stand alone options. Headlight washers are a nice feature in snowy/slushy conditions, but they are a real nuisance in other circumstances.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

On my 2000 mile Thanksgiving road trip, I got to use the washers a number of times (this was the first real trip in the car; I now have about 2400 miles on it).

I discovered that if I briefly pull back on the washer stalk, it will spray the windshield without cycling the wipers, and will not run the headlight washers even if they would normally run during this cycle. So I just do pull/pull/pull to get enough juice on the windshield and then pull down on the stalk to cycle the wipers once or twice, and I'm done. No muss, no fuss. This also avoids slush coming up off the hood late in the automated spray/wiper cycle and putting streaks on my newly-cleaned windshield. 

Maybe this is peculiar to 2003's or xiT's? Or is it just another undocumented feature?


----------



## bpa (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'll go with the heated seats and fold downs as separate options and forego the headlight washers. Won't be needing them in Florida anyway.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

After mucking around in the salty streets surrounding DC after our recent snowfall, I'm gald that I have the washers. There was never that much of a buildup on the outer lamp housings, but after the washers came on, light output appeared to improve...which is the whole point of having the washers. I would agree, though, that it would be preferable to make the washers defeatable (or even better, activated on their own).


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Your poor car looks sooooooooooooooo sad in this pic.



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

In our '01 A4, pulling the wiper lever back for > 2 sec activates the headlight washer. The headlights must also be on. I do like Audi's approach better.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

oh, btw, if you download the owner's manual in .pdf format, you can run searches against it - it is much quicker than asking the board and ultimately, more reliable as a source. It is also less work once you've downloaded it


----------

